# Paint Creek cooling down...



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Well guys, I've noticed a steady decline in the water temps on Paint Creek in the last couple of days. The cooler weather at night and the little bit of rain is helping. The creek still has it's warm spots so be sure to continue checking water temps prior to fishing. I found some cold water yesterday and hit another 18" brown. 

Would someone please help me figure out how to post a picture so you guys won't thing I'm fibbing about these fish anymore? :lol:


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Fibber! lol.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, even a computer idiot like me can figue this out. :lol:


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

nice one :chillin:


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

fake pic! jk


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Hence the reason I take the pics with my watch on.  At least the guys I fish with know its my hand holding the fish. And maybe I should get a little bit lower quality camera? The pic did come out very clear.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

I fished the paint and didn't get ANYTHING! no chubs, no rocks, no trees, no fish.......NOTHING.
Dries, pheasant tail nymphs, scuds, hares ear, caddis. ughhhhhhh!

there is no fish in that crick, I've seen that photo in Field & Stream!!!! JK

someone said that's why they call it "fishing"

Nice fish, 

raging jealous over that.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice Brown DD!!! Nice to see a fish like that come out of a "marginal" "put and take stream" like PC!! :lol:


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, I'm headed back out to the Paint Creek book store to get a new copy of Field & Stream tonight. Hopefully there'll be another photo of a big brown in today's issue. :lol:

Logan, when you're back from your trip we should go out and fish the creek. Maybe I can get you into a couple of fish.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey buddy,


GREAT FISH!!!!

But that looks like my watch....:yikes:

Did you get that on your 5wt.... Big fish.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

No, it was my 7ft 3wt with a 4lb tippet. If the creek would have been temping at 64 not 68 I'm sure this fish would have fought much more. The warmer but not dangerous water made landing him quite easy.


----------

